# Skimmer For 30 Gallon Tank



## TOODLER (Oct 30, 2009)

Is it wise to put a protein skimmer on a 30 gallon saltwater tank that will be fish only with live sand & rock? Will a cheap one be good enough if needed?
I have a Whisper EX 30 filter & a Maxi-Jet 400 power head now.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes it would be wise to put on a protein skimmer, and you really don't need the Whisper.


----------



## KShappell3 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a PSK-75H on my 37 gallon and it works like a charm.


----------

